# Klassendiagramm Aufgabe



## adlerauge6 (3. Jun 2010)

Hab mal ne kurze frage ob ich das Klassendiagramm so lassen kann.



Zeichnen Sie ein UML-Klassendiagramm für ein System zur Verwaltung eines Fußballturniers im Modus "jeder gegen jeden". (10 Punkte)

Berücksichtigen Sie die folgenden Anforderungen:

•	Jede Mannschaft wird durch einen eindeutigen Namen beschrieben.

•	Jede Mannschaft kann bis zu 20 Spieler als spielberechtigt nominieren. Sie muß mindestens 11 Spieler nominieren

•	Für jede Mannschaft sollen mindestens folgende Attribute berücksichtigt werden: Punkte, erzielte Tore, kassierte Tore, Tordifferenz.

•	Das System soll das Durchschnittsalter der Spieler einer Mannschaft und das Durchschnittsalter aller spielberechtigten Spieler des Turniers kennen

•	Das System soll die Anzahl der Spieler einer Mannschaft und die Anzahl aller spielberechtigten Spieler des Turniers kennen

•	Jeder Spieler ist einer von 4 Kategorien zugeordnet: Torwart, Verteidiger, Mittelfeldspieler oder Stürmer.

•	Eine Spielbegegnung zwischen zwei Mannschaften wird durch Austragungsort und -zeit beschrieben und endet mit einem Spielergebnis, das aus den Toren der beiden Mannschaften besteht (z.B. 3:1 oder 2:2)

•	Für jeden Spieler werden Name und Geburtsdatum sowie eine eindeutige Spielernummer hinterlegt.

Hinweise:

•	Konstruktoren sowie Getter- und Setter-Methoden brauchen Sie nicht zu modellieren

•	Modellieren Sie alle notwendigen Assoziationen. Die Attribute, mit denen diese Assoziationen implementiert werden, brauchen Sie nicht zu modellieren.

•| Entscheiden Sie sich bei allen Assoziationen für eine sinnvolle Modellierung ihrer Navigierbarkeit.


Kann ich mein UML-Diagramm dann so lassen? 








Schonmal vielen dank für die Hilfe 

Gruß adlerauge


----------



## maki (3. Jun 2010)

Hattet ihr den schon Enums? 
Wenn ja, wären sie ein guter Kandidat die Vererbung zwischen Spieler und den Kategorien zu ersetzen, schliesslich verhalten diese doch doch alle gleich in deiner Aufgabe, oder?


----------



## adlerauge6 (3. Jun 2010)

Ja wir haben damit schon Programmiert, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. 
Da ich der Meinung war das vll die entsprechenden Spieler irgendwann erweitert werden. 

Wie soll ich das mit enums zeichnen? 

Als Klasse 

<<enumeration >
Kategorie 
----------------
Torwart
Mittelfeldspieler
...
..
______________

und dann gerad von Spieler en Pfeil auf die Kategorieklasse?

Gruß adlerauge6


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Jun 2010)

Torward -> Torwart  ;-)

In Mannschaft fehlt noch das Attribut "kassierte Tore"


----------



## adlerauge6 (3. Jun 2010)

hehe^^.. 






So dann in etwa?

Gruß adlerauge


----------



## adlerauge6 (5. Jun 2010)

Hat jemand ne ahnung ob man das so lassen kann? Würd mir echt weiterhelfen, wenn ich wüsste ob dies mit der enumeration so stimmt und mit dem Pfeil von Spieler auf die Kategorie

Dann noch ne kurze frage. Wärs vll besser zwischen Mannschaft und Spieler ne Komposition zu nehmen statt einer Aggregation? Weils ja keine Mannschaft ohne Spieler gibt.

Schonma vielen dank =)

Gruß adlerauge6


----------

